# Pickled Sausage



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had these Soaking since Saturday.
Thanks for the recipe Diva Q. I used the Polish sausage I made insted of beef sausage. They made my face scrunch up when I tried them, just like at the store. I think next time I'll add a little heat to them. My Daughter thought it was Easter because of the red eggs


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG... my mouth is watering...LITERALLY WATERING!!!!!!!

I loveeeeeeeeeeee pickled sausage!!!!!!!!

nice job!...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 22, 2007)

Good stuff Puff!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought I had to adjust the color on my screen but just realized you pickled the sausage!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I thought I had to adjust the color on my screen but just realized you pickled the sausage!


 :roll:  Scroll up to just above my first post


----------



## cleglue (Jan 22, 2007)

Puff,

Is the recipe on the forum?  Looks good.  Also are the sausages smoked or cooked before you pickle them or is the pickling process also the cooking process?  I've never pickled sausage.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> Is the recipe on the forum?  Looks good.  Also are the sausages smoked or cooked before you pickle them or is the pickling process also the cooking process?  I've never pickled sausage.


The recipe is in the "Looking for a recipe" section.
The recipe called for smoked beef sausage. I boiled the pork sausage I made and added the vinegar mixture to it. I'm still kind of confused as far as the pickling process myself. 
Can the jar be left out or should it be kept in the fridge?
You see them left out at the store and/or pub.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 22, 2007)

I have no clue myself on leaving them out or in the refrigerator.  I would probably leave them out myself.  As a kid we ate pickled onions (my dad would make them or we'd buy them from Mr. Henry the local bar owner in our neighborhood) and we left them out.  They didn't last long though.  Usually stuff with vinegar I leave out.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I have no clue myself on leaving them out or in the refrigerator.  I would probably leave them out myself.  As a kid we ate pickled onions (my dad would make them or we'd buy them from Mr. Henry the local bar owner in our neighborhood) and we left them out.  They didn't last long though.  Usually stuff with vinegar I leave out.


I made the pickled onions before and I left them out. Just something about leaving meat out(vinegar or not) just doesn't sit right with me.
It does seem that room temp would help with the pickling process though.
I'll leave them out and see what happens.
Thanks Cleglue


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks goooood Puff. I could go for 3 or 4 of those right now. burp.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks good Puff....I think I'm going to try that next time I make some sausage...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff....I think I'm going to try that next time I make some sausage...


Hey Dog what's the scoop on the in the fridge or out thing? Any ideas?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

I go along with the vinegar thing...I dont' think it needs to be in the fridge...I know when my granpa would take me to the oldfashioned ginmills it was out behind the bar....a lot of times things don't need to be in the fridge..they just tell you to put it in cuz most people go into the fridge more than a cupboard...I would keep the jar out of sunlight


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## john pen (Jan 23, 2007)

Seeing those makes me want a Genesse Cream Ale draft. Gonna have to make up a batch !!


----------



## Griff (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow Puff. Those look really good. I'm impressed. Making sausage, pickling sausage. Next thing you're gonna be shamelessly hawking rub.

Griff


----------



## cleglue (Jan 23, 2007)

Puff,

I used to eat these sausages all the time and I never put them in the refrigerator.

http://www.conagrafoods.com/brands/penrose/index.jsp

I also don't remember reading the jar though.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Puff you can make the Polish Sausage hot just by adding some cayannee pepper and some pepper flakes to the basic ing.....that would make some good pickled sausage.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

The pickled sausage needs some heat for sure.
I left the jar out and ate one. I'm not sick yet.
I wonder if they even have to be cooked before you start soaking them?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes they have to be cooked....unless you buy smoked sausage from the store..which is already cooked...


----------



## Damar12 (Jan 23, 2007)

The vinegar itself will cook them in time. What that time frame is I don't know, but vinegar will cook anything. It is called an acid bath.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Damar12 said:
			
		

> The vinegar itself will cook them in time. What that time frame is I don't know, but vinegar will cook anything. It is called an acid bath.


So your saying if someone put raw pork sausage, beef sausage or what have you in in vinegar it will get cooked just by that alone? Interesting.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 23, 2007)

Now I would do some checking around on the this afore I went off and done it.  Not sure how it would effect trichina worms and sheep liver flukes etc.  That be the raw sasuage pickling deal of course.  Aint never heard of anybody doing it like before now anyway.  Must be it aint a real common practice even if it happen to be deemed feasible by some.    Thanks.  

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't think I'd be eating any of it!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":nbsgy4vd]Seeing those makes me want a Genesse Cream Ale draft. Gonna have to make up a batch !!


I have a really nice AG Cream Ale recipe. It's yummy. [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]
Puff, guess my word aint good enough for you.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:nbsgy4vd]
Your avatar is scary.....when I see it....I don't read


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Dam you Puff! ....I just bought 3 at the store.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Your avatar is scary.....when I see it....I don't read



You joke... my 8 year old son came in one night not long ago and stood beside me for a minute or two while I was reading posts....   

That night about 2:00 A.M. he's screaming in his room. I go in and check him...he had a "bad dream" about seeing the boy with the cut up face.....I figure , OH GREAT!...now he's seeing dead people. After I finally calm him down,I get to ask where, why, how he sees this face...

"On your computer Daddy" he says... I honestly never thought twice when he was standing there not much before bedtime. Now I have to shrink screens like a teenager sneaking peeks at porn when he comes in room....LOL.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Teenager?    :roll:


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*just shy of being a teenager* :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey_Joe":3v7gxwt7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*just shy of being a teenager* :roll:[/quote:3v7gxwt7]

I got that part...But you said "Now I have to shrink screens like a teenager sneaking peeks at porn " LOL    ahhh nevermind...Off topic anyways.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I got that part...But you said "Now I have to shrink screens like a teenager sneaking peeks at porn " LOL    ahhh nevermind...Off topic anyways.



you saying you been shrinking the screen lately?...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

soooooooo PUFF have you re-pickled any sausage with some kick yet?

I still remember weekend trips to Vermont with my dad and his work buddies to go hunting. Once in Vermont they'd stop and all get beer, hot pickled sauge, pickled hard boiled eggs and a bunch of Vermont sharp cheese.  Needless to say the rest of the 1&1/2 hour ride was usually windows DOWN!

Them hot pickled sausage have had a place in my palate ever since, mouth waters just thinking of them.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't the only thing shrinking.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> soooooooo PUFF have you re-pickled any sausage with some kick yet?
> 
> I still remember weekend trips to Vermont with my dad and his work buddies to go hunting. Once in Vermont they'd stop and all get beer, hot pickled sauge, pickled hard boiled eggs and a bunch of Vermont sharp cheese.  Needless to say the rest of the 1&1/2 hour ride was usually windows DOWN!
> 
> Them hot pickled sausage have had a place in my palate ever since, mouth waters just thinking of them.



Where? McKenzie's?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

A little place called "the Depot" in Westminster.... it's now a regular sized convenience store... it used to be a cool little "Mom & Pop"


----------

